# help with small engine



## GoatDriver (Jan 23, 2011)

I need some help finding out why my engine is surging and i checked the valves


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Post the engine info, manufacturer, model, type, code serial number, etc and someone will probably have the info you need to get it going. Surging is usually a fuel restriction, dirty carb or air leak. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## GoatDriver (Jan 23, 2011)

I am GoatDrivers son.....it is a kohler 17.5 command with over head valves model# cv4915 - spec# 27509


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Does the surging go away when a load is applied to the engine?


----------



## GoatDriver (Jan 23, 2011)

yes sir. when blade is engaged it stops.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

GoatDriver said:


> yes sir. when blade is engaged it stops.


This usually indicates a plugged or restricted pilot jet in the carburetor. So as geo suggested a carburetor service is in order, pay special attention to the low speed or idle circuits in the carburetor.

Best of Luck... :thumbsup:


----------



## GoatDriver (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks *geogrubb* and *30yearTech*!!! 

A good bath in carb soak fixed this problem.


----------

